# Bring on the Cinderella



## ltsook (Jun 8, 2003)

Check out my article on Turkey at

http://mundobasket2006eng.blogspot.com/


----------



## donkihot (Apr 28, 2006)

[edited]


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

The article is alright, I'm interested in seeing Cenk Akyol, the HAwks drafted him 2 years ago, and many people are saying he was a huge steal.


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

I don't know why you guys have such negative responses... You say only it sucks, but you don't tell why it sucks. Well I think his blog is very good, he has a lot of basketball knowledge and I like his style of writing.


----------



## donkihot (Apr 28, 2006)

dej spizdi matej...kr neki teži za srpsko ekipo,dissa za brezveze


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

donkihot said:


> dej spizdi matej...kr neki teži za srpsko ekipo,dissa za brezveze


ah dej no, nč kej tazga ni napisu. Edino kar bi te lahko zmotilo je omemba tistega grškega sodnika, a ne?  sam ne rabš zdej to posplošit na cel njegov blog... iz kje pa si ti drgač?


----------



## ltsook (Jun 8, 2003)

Chill out... u like it u read it, u don't like it u don't read it.

Any arguments are welcome but nobody has to agree with anybody.


----------



## donkihot (Apr 28, 2006)

matej,iz velenja sm...tis pa sigurno iz ljubljane?


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

donkihot said:


> matej,iz velenja sm...tis pa sigurno iz ljubljane?


hehe,ne iz novega mesta sm, sam je pa res da nas dostkrat zamešajo z ljubljančani :tongue: bom pa oktobra v lj na faksu...


----------



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

Two words guys: Private Messages!:argue:


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Two Words:

Blown out

Three Words:

Pack your bags


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

Does anyone know a sentence with four words?


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Argentina finally looked good.

If you saw them play in the preliminaries you'd agreed.


----------



## ltsook (Jun 8, 2003)

4 words:

Argentina Spain Marquee Matchup


----------

